# Roasting Dried Peppers?



## walking dude (Jan 26, 2008)

i am in the process of making my own fresh chili powder..........and i have the dried peppers like n. mex., arbo, etc. from my local grocery store...........

ALOT of the recipes i am finding, talks about roasting dried peppers till you can break in half.........well these dried store bought peppers are gosh darn close to that now...........

question is..........DO i still roast for a bit before grinding?








TIA


----------



## walking dude (Jan 26, 2008)

bump........i added a pic


----------



## habaneroman (Jan 28, 2008)

I would say, try to soak the peppers first to draw in some liquid, that way the smoke can permeate the flesh.  Then, you are smoking to dry them.

Buy Fresh peppers!!  LOL 

Let us know what you do... I am interested in how it turns out


----------



## walking dude (Jan 28, 2008)

dude

read my thread

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=13342


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Deud, I've never tried roasting dried chilies.... hmmm....your bag of chipotles are already smoked.
If I were you, I'd give it a try....couldn't hurt.
Let me know how it comes out.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 28, 2008)

haven't tried the chipoltes yet

just did the cali's, ancho, and de arbo

they were already dried......but when i roasted them, they was STILL putting out oils...........in fact the thicker parts, i.e. bottoms, i had to roasted the longest..........the de arbo's didn't take much time at all, they were almost there.......but they still released oils.........


----------



## walking dude (Jan 28, 2008)

so basically i answered the question i put out in this thread, myself........posted in another thread........my chili powder thread



http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=13342


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 28, 2008)

You don't want to roast the dried peppers, you want to toast them. It's much like toasting dried cumin seeds before a grind, it gets out some of the oil, and giving you more flavor. Once you can smell them toasting, you can grind away. That's the freshest taste to any chile/spice powder. I hope this helps you Dude, you've always helped me!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Well heck....I didn't see your other post.
You already had your chilies roasted! Looks good Deud!!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 28, 2008)

i had to google this subject..........so i asked that question.............wish i had your email rich so i coulda asked...............

but what i read, said roast.......350 oven..........small ones are done before the larger ones........when i did, they got soft.........truely.....so it did help.........i READ, that you need to make sure, you get the oils out..........or the powder can turn rancid on you.......seemed to werk.............i but i toasted the cumin on TOP of the stove......i always try to toaste my cumin seeds before grinding......


----------



## sweetdreams (Jan 28, 2008)

I've roasted dried new mexico and california chili peppers for my tamale red sauce....should be similar I would think. Just put them on a cookie sheet in a 450 degree oven and leave the door cracked open so you can smell them. In about two minutes you'll notice the roasted smell...a few minutes after you notice them start to smell....bitter, for lack of a better word. Take them out when you notice the bitter smell. I time the first batch and go from there.

I agree with cowgirl, chipoltes are already roasted, don't know about the rest.

This link on recipezaar has some good info

http://www.recipezaar.com/bb/viewtopic.zsp?t=116266

Darn, now I have to make tamales   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## abelman (Jan 28, 2008)

If they're already dried and you can easily break them in half, then I would just grind them. Here's a picture of the 3 stages of peppers I grow each year:



First, that's out of the garden. Second, they have been in the dehydrator until crispy. Third, after the grinder (coffee grinder).

I also smoke them at times for different flavors. A lot of peppers depend on if they are thin (thai dragons, cayenne, kuing pao) or thick walled peppers (jalapeno is best and most common example). 

The thin walled peppers can be smoked and or dehydrated as is. With Jalapenos, I cut them in half length wise before both a smoke as well as dehydrating. 

If they aren't completely dry, then grinding is worthless as somewaht moist chunks will appear and really aren't much good for cooking and it won't form a good powder.

Hope that helps.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 28, 2008)

abel

these WERE dried........right outta the package.........but roasting still brought out moisture/oils.........glad i did.........or they would NOT of ground well.........specially the larger ancho's

like i posted here

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=13342


----------



## abelman (Jan 28, 2008)

Wlaking Dude, fair enough.

I grow all my own peppers and don't buy them unless they are fresh. I've never dealt with bought "dried" peppers. 

Glad you got it dialed in.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 28, 2008)

well, this fall, i will have to dial it in again..........cause i am growing my own peppers this year.............

question.........i saw a you tube video, and read a site........bout roasting then steaming fresh peppers.......removing the skins, then hanging to dry?

any of you do this?


----------



## abelman (Jan 28, 2008)

We get locally grown and roasted Anaheims out here in September. They are great. They put them in a 50-gallon drum with a mesh exterior. It rotates above a gas fire.

We buy them by the quart and leave the skins on. Personally, I like the skins. I also slice them up into rings and then some on a cutting board. We then vacumn pack them for use during the winter months. 

They're great for all sorts of things and your imagination is the only limitation. After the roasting, I'm not really sure why you would want to steam them as the ones we get are still moist and very full of juices and flavor.


----------



## desertlites (Jan 29, 2008)

yup us too Able-as far as roasted & dude U make me grin real often! ( tis a good thing)


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 29, 2008)

Me too Abelman and desertlites..........I like to buy a big batch of fire roasted peppers and can them.


----------



## habaneroman (Jan 29, 2008)

I grow my own peppers also... but sometimes if I am in a bind, I will buy the dried peppers in the store.  problem is, you don't know how old they are.

I would get fresh from the store and dry them, but again, if you need them fast.. the dried ones will work.

Fresh is always better!


----------

